# TT doors , made from aluminum or steel?



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello , one question.

The doors of the mk2 TT are made from steel or aluminum ?


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

The TT mk2 doors are made from steel.
In mk3 are aluminium.

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332502

TT mk2









TT mk3


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

kevin34 said:


> The TT mk2 doors are made from steel.
> In mk3 are aluminium.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332502
> ...


Interesting that they removed the aluminium for steel in the middle floorplan, transmission tunnel & front beams. I wonder why?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess it's the MQB platform, shared between the Golf, A3, Octavia and so on.

Money saving measures I'd think. And perhaps the metal front makes it easier to repair the front in case of a crash. The aluminium may show fractures after a crash, requiring a full replacement. Metal just bends.

But it's a shame Audi didn't didn't go for full aluminium on the MK3.

Anyhow: if you ever have doubt whether it being steel or not: take the fridge magnet. If it sticks: steel.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

so its steel, easy to work to remove a small dent done in inferior part of the door( parking pins).


----------



## BrandonsMk2 (May 26, 2021)

.nayef said:


> Interesting that they removed the aluminium for steel in the middle floorplan, transmission tunnel & front beams. I wonder why?


Driver said it - money saving. Steel is cheaper, but also heavier - by replacing the floor panels with the heavier material, Audi kept the center of gravity low and reduced the impact the added weight would have on performance. Real incredible design.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *tdi_van* - If you want some more technical information on the Mk2, we have a pretty good set of *Workshop Manual*s and *Self Study Programs (SSP)* in the *Knowledge Base (KB)*. The SSPs provide more detail about various topics which are not covered in the Owners Manuals or the Workshop Manuals.

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Happy with stronger doors in case of side impact thanks. I would guess more aluminium to save weight and give the engine a chance to be quicker than the earlier model whilst having more restrictions from increasing emission standards.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Which is lighter ?

Mk2 or mk3? (When looking at like for like engine and drivetrain)


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Doors are one of the very few parts you will find that are steel on the car. It's nice to know most of the car is that AlSiMg or whatever but it's pretty annoying when you're working on the car and trying to find a place to stick a light, LOL :lol: Basically you're looking for nuts and bolts, which tend to not hold light wands well either 



IPG3.6 said:


> Which is lighter ?
> 
> Mk2 or mk3? (When looking at like for like engine and drivetrain)


They're actually about the same...

For Mk2 TT-S coupe, US-Spec, curb weight is around 3200lb
Mk3 TT-S coupe, US-Spec, curb weight is around...3200lb

I think the pre-facelift Mk2s were slightly heavier with the facelift cars being some 30-40ish lbs less but nothing big.

I think the A3 got the biggest weight reduction going from PQ35 to MQB. An 8P A3 4dr/sportback 2.0T quattro comes close to 3600lbs, whereas the 8V is ~200lbs lighter I believe. Over here we haven't gotten the hatchback since 8V car was released so it's even more weight savings.

Every generation Golf (and also A3) seems to have gotten slightly lighter, but TT seems fairly static? May also explain why the straightline acceleration of an 8S TT-RS and 8V RS3, are nearly identical. TT is still lighter but it's not as large a weight difference as it once was.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Curb weight of the Mk2 1310 kg (2888 lbs)

Curb weight of the Mk 3 1420-1449 kg (3131-3194 lbs)

Thats a 110 kilo difference which could be characterised as significant


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

That's like adding me :lol:

I can't imagine the Mk2 TTS is 1310kg. 
My fwd mk2 is 1280kg and I'm sure the 4wd TTS is over 100kg heavier.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

My 3.2 kerb weight is 1430kg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nidana said:


> My 3.2 kerb weight is 1430kg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a public weigh bridge on the drive from Sydney to Melbourne. The next time i do it ill get the full weight with the 3.6 in the TT. I'm prepared to cry. LOL


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

IPG3.6 said:


> Nidana said:
> 
> 
> > My 3.2 kerb weight is 1430kg
> ...


You maybe surprised when you take into account your brakes and wheels as they may have offset some off your additional engine weight. 
Also if I'm honest I'm only guessing and making assumptions based on weight of the different models. Yet whatever the result if I could find a way I'd love to have a 3.6 swapped motor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Flashy said:


> That's like adding me :lol:
> 
> I can't imagine the Mk2 TTS is 1310kg.
> My fwd mk2 is 1280kg and I'm sure the 4wd TTS is over 100kg heavier.


Lucky you has a remap to carry around that additional weight :lol:

The figures I quoted were for the FWD. The Mk2 TTS is 1395-1454 kg (3075-3206 lbs) and the MK 3 TTS is 1420-1449 kg (3131-3194 lbs) according to google. But going back to the original point it is surprising the Mk 3 FWD is a 110kgs heavier than the Mk2 even with the aluminium doors, plastic engine bits and lighter platform. The Mk3 is actually smaller by 4 inches in length as well.

I wonder how they got the additional horsepower from the 2nd gen EA888


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nidana said:


> ... if I could find a way I'd love to have a 3.6 swapped motor.


Maybe a holiday to the UK is in order... when we are allowed to again.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Iceblue said:


> Curb weight of the Mk2 1310 kg (2888 lbs)
> 
> Curb weight of the Mk 3 1420-1449 kg (3131-3194 lbs)
> 
> Thats a 110 kilo difference which could be characterised as significant





Flashy said:


> That's like adding me :lol:
> 
> I can't imagine the Mk2 TTS is 1310kg.
> My fwd mk2 is 1280kg and I'm sure the 4wd TTS is over 100kg heavier.


Hmm I dunno not an expert on all the weights myself I was just going by the reported weights in US publication _Car & Driver_ who is generally regarded as a good source over here:

Mk2 TT-S (pre-facelift) reported as 3264lb:
https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/a1 ... st-review/

Mk2 TT-S (facelift) reported as 3214lb by _MotorTrend_, another commonly cited authority over here:
https://www.motortrend.com/cars/audi/tt ... s-arrival/

Mk3 TT-S reported as 3220lb:
https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/a1 ... st-review/



Iceblue said:


> I wonder how they got the additional horsepower from the 2nd gen EA888


I think you mean 3rd gen? Well it has exhaust-side VL for starters. Though granted the Mk2 TT got that around MY12 (here anyway) on the base 2.0T--basically an A4 engine mounted transversely. However that's was still the "standard output" version. The Gen3 standard output w/VL is around 220hp/260lb*ft which is basically the same as the Gen2 (sometimes just called a Gen1 with VL), maybe about +10hp increase.

(As a note I'm using approx. numbers since the exact power & torque numbers vary by market/region.)

I think the thing is the TT-S/S3 previous used only the HO version of the EA113. There never was an HO version of the EA888 prior to Gen3, which is around 290hp/280lb*ft. That's approx. 25hp & 20lb*ft improvement over the HO EA113 engine, which seems pretty reasonable. However the Gen3 engines, tuned are quite a bit ahead of Gen1s and EA113s. Not so much on peak power per se, but "area under the curve".

Heard many people say a Gen1 with K04, DP, tune, is like a Gen3 w/IS20 and tune alone, nevermind the HO version with the IS38 and a tune...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The EA888 in the mk2 TT is 2nd gen, the 3rd gen is found in the Golf R etc


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Flashy said:


> The EA888 in the mk2 TT is 2nd gen, the 3rd gen is found in the Golf R etc


Yes though some people just consider the former a Gen1 VL engine. The Gen1 engine started being seen in 8P A3s halfway through MY08 production run--the 08 I owned was one of the first CCTAs the dealer had seen, for example.

Within a few months the B8 A4 debuted [here] as an MY09 and already had the CAEB, etc. VL engine--that's hardly much time between Gen1 and "Gen2" IMO. The CESA engine in the TT is basically the same thing I believe--I don't even think it has the cold-start injector? I'm not exactly sure how much difference there is from the earlier VL engines to the later ones except when we talk about the metal intake and the cold-start injector like on the CDNC--this was always what I considered "Gen2". Any of these engines still uses a standard exhaust manifold and IHI K03-equivalent turbo; apart from the VL head/cams there is not much difference.

Gen3s are OTOH quite different and use the integrated exhaust manifolds and IHI IS20 or IS38 (on the HO) turbos. 1.8Ts use an IS12.

Semantics aside (I've seen various people classify them different ways), there was still never an HO version until Gen3, so in the case of the Mk2 and Mk3 S, it's a difference of an entirely different engine/family for starters and then two generations of design after that.


----------

